# Cheese freeze



## jonrw70 (Nov 18, 2017)

At what point would/ should I be able to freeze the cheese.  Or do I?  I want to do a large batch since it takes a month to rest. 

I have a vacuum sealer, what is everyone’s process?!


----------



## idahopz (Nov 18, 2017)

I never freeze and have kept cheese for 2 years vacuum sealed in the fridge with no loss in texture or taste. It probably would last even longer.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2017)

Never freeze cheese. It changes the texture.

I have cheese that I smoked and vac packed 4 years ago in the fridge. I have cheese that I smoked 2 years ago and waxed that is still in the fridge.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2017)

Agree with all of the above.
Cheese does not need to be or do you want to freeze it, as long as it is vac packed.
Al


----------



## jonrw70 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you !


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 21, 2017)

J70, I have some 3 year old smoked and vac packed cheese in my fridge which I will break into soon !


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 21, 2017)

I used to think the same thing. I bought big bricks of cheese to save money. I sliced it, vac sealed it and froze it. I wont do the freeze part again.


----------



## doug in alaska (Nov 22, 2017)

I agree with the posts above, and I smoke a lot of cheese.  Don't freeze it, smoked cheese will keep for months, years in fact in the fridge.  It only gets better in the fridge.


----------



## dan the mano (Dec 30, 2017)

doug in alaska said:


> I agree with the posts above, and I smoke a lot of cheese.  Don't freeze it, smoked cheese will keep for months, years in fact in the fridge.  It only gets better in the fridge.




 hey i was just  wondering if you ever try marinating  the cheese , and if so with what ... i mean the reipe if i could . thanks you in advance


----------

